# Really Cool Tree Trunk Chair



## hazelwood (Aug 24, 2012)

Hobby Panton chair by Peter Jakubik - Dezeen

Thought I would share this really cool chair idea I found. Click the link above to check out how its done.

Enjoy!


----------



## hazelwood (Aug 24, 2012)

Lots of views and no one thinks this is cool? I thought this was awesome!


----------



## brookpederson (Aug 24, 2012)

Yep very cool!


----------



## wyomo (Aug 28, 2012)

*Cool Chair*

Where does a bear sit in the woods? Any place he want to sit in that chair. 
:msp_tongue:


----------



## Polish Sawsage (Sep 1, 2012)

I think that is great. I'm just starting out in wood/chainsaw carving, so a chair might be on the "let's try it" list. I've already done a couple stools, so a chair would be fitting. Great post!


----------



## LegDeLimber (Sep 2, 2012)

Bet my Sis would like a set on her patio.
Just gotta be careful of those sphincter splinters.


----------



## dingeryote (Sep 2, 2012)

Gonna have to try this one. 

Got a couple Sassafrass in mind.

Good find!!

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## imagineero (Sep 2, 2012)

Nice looking bit of work, I wonder whether the bark will separate and peal off from the log though, kind of spoiling the effect? Would be hard to stop it cracking too... 

Shaun


----------



## Polish Sawsage (Sep 2, 2012)

imagineero said:


> Nice looking bit of work, I wonder whether the bark will separate and peal off from the log though, kind of spoiling the effect? Would be hard to stop it cracking too...
> 
> Shaun



Can you clear coat or poly something like that to help withstand the elements or add a bit of protection? As far as the cracking goes, could you make one pass up the back center to act as an expansion joint? That would take away from the aesthetics, but I wonder if that would help?
I guess someone who's been doing this for a while would know. I'm just thinking cause I want to make an attempt at one of these.


----------



## zacker (Sep 12, 2012)

put casters on it and ill use it for my office chair...lol


----------

